# First Planted Vivarium



## Brian S (Sep 24, 2007)

I just completed my first Exo-Terra with a live plant. I am pretty pleased with how it turned out. In fact I now have plans to redo my other Exo Terra with live plants and to make 3 or 4 more. I hope each one looks better than the previous.
I havent put anything in it yet. I have 3 candidates though, P ornata, P formosa and C schioedtei. Might turn the ornata loose in there......unless I change my mind lol


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice viv you got there. Last year I made the switch from plastic to live, and it was one of the best desicions I've ever made. Good luck with any other construction. ~ Rex


----------



## verry_sweet (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow Brian that looks really nice.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a awesome setup bro congrats :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

Great Job Brian! I really need to get back into 'planted' enclosures as well. Definately let the _P.ornata_ lose in that, she'll love it!


----------



## Brian S (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks,
I keep most of my stuff in sterlite boxes so it is a nice change to make something more visually appealing


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 24, 2007)

That is an awesome setup! I agree I think you should toss the Ornata in that one. They do like to wander more then other pokies from what I noticed so maybe she would do better. Make sure you add pics when who ever gets in there gets settled!   :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Thanks,
> I keep most of my stuff in sterlite boxes so it is a nice change to make something more visually appealing


Yup, same here. I have many sterlite containers and a couple tanks to keep my eyes pleased.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 24, 2007)

Are those peace lilys? I have a tank that I havn't watered in 3 months that's still growing; moss and a peace lily...Haha..they have like spiders and beetles and stuff living in there..


----------



## stonemantis (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice setup Brian :clap: . Keep up updated on which species you decide to put inside there.


----------

